# Firefox - I give up.



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I finally downloaded Mozilla Firefox several months ago. I really liked it except for the flukes that kept surfacing the longer I used it. Especially on this board with image issues. It also made listing on ebay a real pain because you have to use HTML code, which I know little of. For the last 2 days Timo's MT Dark pic (the uh, containment pen..) appeared every other post in every single thread in a size that threw the whole left alignment off and made reading or posting virtually impossible. I then tried opening MT in IE and it was fine, so I dumped firefox. The annoyances that kept popping up here and there were getting to be too much. Does everyone else have these problems with Firefox and you just live with it? (or you're computer literate enough to work around it)?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL!  I guess that pic is not what you really want to see ALL the time. 

Go to tools, options, privacy and cache and clear your cache. Heck, clear your cookies too, etc.

I had to do a similar thing yesterday, everything was askew and the soapbox smilies had replaced the rep boxes.  

I cleared my cache and everything was fixed.

Hope this helps SLTL. 

Lisa


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2005)

I rarely clear my cache (maybe every few months) and haven't had the problems you mention.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a bunch of problem with my first download too - tried living with them for a while and they kept on getting worse.

Finally, I uninstalled it, deleted the program altogether, downloaded it again and reinstalled it. I've had no problems since and I've kept it updated. There's a thread in here somewhere with my name on it, lessee.... ah yes - here it is ...  Giving Up on Mozilla products.

I also cleared my cache, all cookies, did a disk cleanup and defrag, then reran a virus scan.

I've brought IE back up a few times since then and nearly puked.  Tried Opera, didn't like that either.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

I prefer reading this site in FireFox. I had to give up Netscape a few years back because this site didn't work well with it, but FireFox is fine for me--and the tabbed browsing is very convenient!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2005)

Might be worth giving Opera a try if you and Firefox aren't getting along (I haven't had any of those problems either), going back to IE will cause a whole load of other problems...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try reinstalling Firefox. I did like it but the consistent random flukes were getting really irritating. 

I switched to Firefox because everyone says how bad IE is, but why is it so bad? Is it more vulnerable to virus' etc? I have Norton, Adaware, Spybot S&D, and Spyblaster and never had a problem when I was running IE. 

But I did get kind of attached to that tab browsing. I'll give it another shot. (never heard of Opera before now either) Thanks again for the help. :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 1, 2005)

There's a 1.5 release out now.  Maybe after removing all former traces of your previous install, the new version will work out better for you.

Cthulhu




			
				Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I'm going to try reinstalling Firefox. I did like it but the consistent random flukes were getting really irritating.
> 
> I switched to Firefox because everyone says how bad IE is, but why is it so bad? Is it more vulnerable to virus' etc? I have Norton, Adaware, Spybot S&D, and Spyblaster and never had a problem when I was running IE.
> 
> But I did get kind of attached to that tab browsing. I'll give it another shot. (never heard of Opera before now either) Thanks again for the help. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2005)

IE tends to have alot more security issues, and there is an active community gunning for it.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 1, 2005)

I am in love with the tabbed browsing! I did have a few odd image issues, but I clear my cache pretty regularly and I keep it updated, haven't had the issues in quite a while now.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, IE is _much_ more commonly targeted by virus writers. It may or may not be more vulnerable, but it's more often victimized.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I am in love with the tabbed browsing!


Yeah, I agree! I converted my family too. Now they love it!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> But I did get kind of attached to that tab browsing. I'll give it another shot. (never heard of Opera before now either) Thanks again for the help. :asian:



There is some debate amongst the Geeks as too which is better, Firefox or Opera.

I find it a little faster, but like the layout and extensions of Firefox more.

Until very recently it was a paid for program (either cash or having ads on your screen) now it is free and a great program.  I tend to have both it and Firefox installed, plus whatever defaults the system has (Konquerer, Epiphany, IE...)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going to reinstall firefox this morning. I sooooo hope it works better this time. *crossing fingers*


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I'm going to reinstall firefox this morning. I sooooo hope it works better this time. *crossing fingers*


Remember to remove the whole of all existing Mozilla products first before you re-download and re-install - empty the recycle bin


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Remember to remove the whole of all existing Mozilla products first before you re-download and re-install - empty the recycle bin



Crap. I didn't do that and I just got done reinstalling it and re-doing my bookmarks and everything. I just uninstalled it through the add/remove programs in the control panel. I just now came to MT on Firefox to test it and I once again have weird graphics. This time it's moderator bars inserted randomly in posts.*Sigh*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 2, 2005)

OK, I just cleared the cache and it looks normal now, but I have 2 toolbars that I don't want showing at the top of the browser...I got them deleted last time and now I can't remember how I did it. Help?


*edit*
Nevermind...heh heh..
I figured it out.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 2, 2005)

Uninstall it all. Do a disk cleanup or remove all caches. Reboot your system. Download, install.....have a problem free MT experience. 

hopefully 
7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, ok N/M


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

I upgraded last night and it's fine. I don't notice any changes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, firefox somehow got into "safe mode".  Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

Kaith, am I seeing a Support FireFox link in the ad at the bottom of the page because of you, or is it playing games on me?

Safe mode--that's a windows thing. Try shutting down and rebooting, I'd say.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 2, 2005)

Actually, Firefox should have its own Safe Mode.

Cthulhu




			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> Kaith, am I seeing a Support FireFox link in the ad at the bottom of the page because of you, or is it playing games on me?
> 
> Safe mode--that's a windows thing. Try shutting down and rebooting, I'd say.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Kaith, am I seeing a Support FireFox link in the ad at the bottom of the page because of you, or is it playing games on me?
> 
> Safe mode--that's a windows thing. Try shutting down and rebooting, I'd say.


That buttons been there for months.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> That buttons been there for months.



Eh, you know I don't pay attention!

FireFox has a Safe Mode? What for? Safe browsing, by hiding info.?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Eh, you know I don't pay attention!
> 
> FireFox has a Safe Mode? What for? Safe browsing, by hiding info.?


To avoid BTDs. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 3, 2005)

I still don't know how to get this thing out of safe mode. I think I'll give it one more shot by uninstalling, running a disk cleanup, rebooting and reinstalling. Anything else I should do?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2005)

I can't find any reference to safe mode. ??


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 3, 2005)

Have you used a version of the Mozilla suite before, or had themes and/or extensions with a previous version of Firefox?

Safe Mode basically runs Firefox with all themes and extensions disabled.  Perhaps there's an old extension or theme that's b0rking your installation.

Try making sure any old profiles are deleted:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Folder#Firefox

The above link tells you where to locate the profile files in various operating systems.

Cthulhu


----------

